# Basketball games in the UK



## maliciousteve (Sep 24, 2011)

Does any one know of any regular basketball games played in England? I used to love watching games when I was younger but then I got consumed by playing guitar so basketball was forgotten about. After watching Space Jam last night I remembered why I loved it 

Also, whats a good channel on Sky to watch games?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 24, 2011)

British basketball?


That's almost as pathetic as Canadian soccer!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 24, 2011)

Space Jam? I thought all copies had been tracked down and burned...???!!!


----------

